# Old Towne Orange, Cycle Truck Ride.



## cyclingday (Mar 27, 2022)

Ok, folks, let’s get those Bulldogs greased, 



and let’s,



It’s time for another edition of the
Old Towne Orange, Delivery/Cycle Truck Ride.
Sunday June 12th 2022
Rendezvous, 10:00 am at the Plaza Park Traffic Circle, where Chapman and Glassel Avenues cross in the city of Orange, California.
We ask for classic and antique bicycles only, with the theme of this ride being Delivery type, and Cycletrucks.
But, feel free to ride any vintage bike, if your big rig happens to be greasy side up at the moment.



June 12th, 2022
Old Towne Orange, Delivery and Cycletruck Ride.
10:00 am, Chapman and Glassel Ave.
Orange, California.
See you there!


----------



## The Hat (Mar 27, 2022)

Count me in!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2022)

Glad to hear it!
And just in case some of you might be concerned by the fact that you may not currently own a Cycletruck.
Here’s a small example of the type of bikes that were used for delivery purposes back in the day.















See, just about any old bike can be considered to have been a delivery cycle.
So, don’t worry, if you don’t have an old Cycletruck.
I’ll bet that old bike of yours was used by its original owner to deliver the morning news.






Bring it out, and let’s see what you’ve got!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 30, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Bring it out, and let’s see what you’ve got!



Does anyone here play piano?


----------



## EastsideSchwinn (Mar 30, 2022)

Oh man... must get mine ready for this!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 31, 2022)

*The Chicagoland Rat Rod is ready for the CT Convoy ....



*


----------



## Scanner (Apr 11, 2022)

Cycle truck flyer for the ride to June 12 !!!!


----------



## Scanner (Apr 12, 2022)

Here’s some pictures of our last ride


----------



## Scanner (Apr 15, 2022)

Please Read the flyer


----------



## Misterotis (Apr 17, 2022)

Is this one separate from the regular Old Towne ride, or combined with it?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 17, 2022)

Misterotis said:


> Is this one separate from the regular Old Towne ride, or combined with it?



I believe that it is a monthly ride, and for June will have a delivery bike theme; other months might have other themes; (scroll down to see the similar threads).

Perhaps if one does not have a delivery bike, one might find the largest Wald basket(s) somewhere in the garage, (e.g., previously removed for some reason), and temporarily re-attach to a classic bike for one day?


----------



## Scanner (Apr 17, 2022)

Please read


Misterotis said:


> Is this one separate from the regular Old Towne ride, or combined with it?



this is one in the same just happens to be on the second Sunday of the month will be riding in Cycle Trucks.  All bikes are welcome if you don’t have one


----------



## Misterotis (Apr 17, 2022)

Scanner said:


> Please read
> 
> this is one in the same just happens to be on the second Sunday of the month will be riding in Cycle Trucks.  All bikes are welcome if you don’t have one
> 
> View attachment 1608714



Ok, thanks. One of mine was owned by a paperboy, so I’ll ride that one.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2022)

The Old Towne Orange Ride, is always the 2nd Sunday of the month.
All vintage bike enthusiasts are welcome.
Some of the rides have a theme just for fun, but that NEVER, excludes any and all types of vintage bikes, makes or models.
The theme for the ride in June, is Delivery & Cycletrucks.
So bring them out, if you’ve got them, but all types of vintage bikes are welcome and encouraged.
Don’t be shy, come on out, good buddy!


We had a pretty good turnout of heavy haulers at the last Cycletruck Convoy.


----------



## tripple3 (May 18, 2022)

Bump up the Cycle Truck CONVOY!


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Ok, folks, let’s get those Bulldogs greased, View attachment 1596154
> and let’s,
> View attachment 1596159
> It’s time for another edition of the
> ...



Bump time with the coolest cycle truck I have ever seen….




Love ya Marty @cyclingday


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2022)

Yeah!
Let’s get those trucks rolling!



We’ve only got a few weeks to go!


----------



## Scanner (May 27, 2022)

Misterotis said:


> Is this one separate from the regular Old Towne ride, or combined with it?



If you have a Cycle Truck on the second Sunday of the month bring it to the Orange Circle for the ride if not bring your normal bike and ride it this is one in the same ride at the Orange Circle


----------



## Scanner (Jun 2, 2022)

Hats finished and will be available next Sunday at Long Beach and also second Sunday of the month at the Cycle Truck ride


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

Alright, Ted!
The hats are looking good.
They look fresh off the rack at Loves Truck Stop.
Pick up a Bomb Buritto, a bag of Blazin Buffalo Ranch Doritos, and one of those hats, and you’ll be good to go for another couple of hundred miles.
Let’s get those trucks Rollin!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Scanner (Jun 3, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Alright, Ted!
> The hats are looking good.
> They look fresh off the rack at Loves Truck Stop.
> Pick up a Bomb Buritto, a bag of Blazin Buffalo Ranch Doritos, and one of those hats, and you’ll be good to go for another couple of hundred miles.
> Let’s get those trucks Rollin!


----------



## Scanner (Jun 3, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Alright, Ted!
> The hats are looking good.
> They look fresh off the rack at Loves Truck Stop.
> Pick up a Bomb Buritto, a bag of Blazin Buffalo Ranch Doritos, and one of those hats, and you’ll be good to go for another couple of hundred miles.
> Let’s get those trucks Rollin!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2022)

Ok, gear jammers!
Let’s get those provisions all taken care of, cuz we’re doin an all nighter, gettin those trucks ready to roll.





I’ll definitely be needin one of those convoy hats when the sun comes up, cuz it’ll burn through your eyes like a hot soldering iron.


----------



## mrg (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 4, 2022)

You don't have a real convoy unless at least one is motorized like the two we build in the mediocre state of Illinois.


This is our very own Goldenrod sporting a ferocious combover at the pedals vs Joe Cargola.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2022)

Not a problem!
I hear we’re going to have at least one Power Cycle Truck in attendance.
We had a guy show up with a Worksman Cycletruck at last weekends Cyclone Coaster Ride in Long Beach.
He had a freezer box on board, and was handing out fruit juice popsicles to anybody that wanted one.
Super Cool!
Literally!
I mentioned this weekends upcoming gathering of Cycle Trucks and Delivery Cycles, at the Old Towne Orange Ride, and he said he’d try and be there.
So, there you go!
They’re coming in from all directions.

Six Days on the Road.

Eastbound and Down, Load em up, and Truck em, We’re gonna to do, what they say can’t be done!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2022)

Randy!!!
Bike folks are the BEST!!!😍



there was a line, just seconds before i snapped this.
Thank you again!


cyclingday said:


> We had a guy show up with a Worksman Cycletruck at last weekends Cyclone Coaster Ride in Long Beach.
> He had a freezer box on board, and was handing out fruit juice popsicles to anybody that wanted one.
> Super Cool!
> Literally!
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2022)

BIG NEWS!
READ ALL ABOUT IT!



There’s gonna be a Cycle Truck Convoy in Old Towne Orange, California this Sunday!



Come one, come all!
Don’t be shy!
Everyone is welcome!

At the Cycle Truck Convoy, in beautiful,
Old Towne Orange, California.
This coming Sunday, 10:00 am
June 12th 2022

Let’s get those rigs rolling!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 8, 2022)

*Looking forward to it ... I have my Cycletruck Trucker Convoy hat already .. Thanks to Ted for making them & he made a bunch for those interested - Hit him up here or @ the ride on Sunday SUNDAY Sunday in Old Towne Orange *

*Yes Randy & his fruit bars @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride was a real treat - Thanks again 

This pic is from a 4th of July parade we did locally & my RM CT -- to show @fordmike65 that he too can ride a non Schwinn produced CYCLEtruck @ a Cycletruck ride *

*@Rust_Trader** ... Lets see you RM CT this Sunday ... Unless you "parted" with it already *

*.. Ridden not Hidden - Frank









*


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2022)

Still got a ways to go, on getting your Cycle Truck ready to go?


Have no fear!
You still have two more days, so let’s get that rig rolling!


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 10, 2022)

Man, I want to go so bad but I will have to sell my bike after ride to afford gas to get back home. 🙄


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2022)

*Got my basket on my new Hot Rod Cycletruck on the bike today .. ready to ride this Sunday in old towns Orange … Ridden not Hidden*


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2022)

Dude!
Get your sh,+ together!
We only got 24 hrs to go.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 11, 2022)

Ready to roll , but the hard part is getting the heavy beast in the truck


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2022)

10-4, copy that!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 11, 2022)

I’ll be there bright and early with a bike someone probably delivered papers with at one time or another….in kitchen ready to go….


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> We only got 24 hrs to go.



Finished this up on the Last day:
See ya there!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2022)

Lookin good, Mark!
I think I just heard the paper hit the porch.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2022)

Ok, it’s go time.
 Let’s kick it in gear, and get this show on the road!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2022)

North bound and down, loaded up and truckin….


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 12, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> North bound and down, loaded up and truckin….View attachment 1644678



❤️ The bike Rack...MUCHACHONES.!!!


GOOD LUCK.!!! WITH THE BEAUTIFUL...

C.TRUCKS AND OTHERS.... NOT @ C.TRUCKS....BIKE, QUIERO DECIR, EVERY 1 COUNTS.!!!

🙏 ✌️🤝🙌🤝✌️🙏


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 12, 2022)

Big convoy and great people out riding! Here are some pics from the day.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2022)

Cool ride today! Counted 12 ct! Great job putting it together Marty @cyclingday ! Cool to see Chip Foose out there on the schwinn bmx he “slapped together “ Friday night! Thinking @fordmike65 gf got the biggest complement out there by Chip trying to buy or trade for her twin flex!!!






















Always fun to hear Chip say that he loves him a maroon motorbike!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 12, 2022)

Some pics from the ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 12, 2022)

Well maiden voyage of this weeks Hot Rod Cycletruck build today in Orange 🍊 .. the basket held my Bluetooth Marshall speaker perfectly.. Ridden not Hidden.. Frank


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Super-Fun! Thanks Marty @cyclingday  & Ted @Scanner  & Randy @popsicle KING!!!
Maiden Ride for this 1941 Western Flyer Heavy Duty; new to me.🥰



Checking for trucks at the pier; not today.



"Remember Pearl Harbor"



sorry Dave, only pic i got of that Pilot.😉



Great paint and pinstripes.😍






Martyn @Fltwd57 loves his Huffy!





Yeah, i offered bikes, and/or money to Louisa too!
AIRFLYTE Twin-Flex WHOA!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2022)

More pics from the CONVOY Park.







"ALL BIKES ARE WELCOME"



Thank you again Randy.
He would not take money from us; said, "Takes the fun out of it."🥰🥳😎🤩😍


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 12, 2022)

@fordmike65 wanted to stay and have lunch and couple “pops” with you guys but ride went a little long, so headed south as the traffic gets bad in the afternoon! Next time try to hangout more with everyone!!✌🏽💋🧜‍♂️


----------



## The Hat (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## The Hat (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2022)

Great day for Truckin, like the Do Dah Man.














Power Truckin, the Donuts in.
Thanks, John!



Check out the cable routing for the rear brake on this one.
It’s hard to see in the picture, but he put sheath stops at each end of the straight bar tube, and ran the brake cable internal.
Nice touch!
Clean as a whistle.


Did they ever make a better headbadge than this one?



Tripple3 arriving on his heavy service delivery.



Ohh La La!



Mark loving his new old bike.


Omg!






Frank just whipped up something for the occasion.



The beer tap handle rings the bell for last call, and he had a continuous loop of Jerry Reed’s, Eastbound and Down, on the Marshall stack in the basket.
Fabulous!



This little Bluebird flew in for a look see.






This gem, was my favorite of the bunch.


I was looking around for Joey Chestnut.
I figured, it had to be his.












A nice variety of Cycletrucks.





All in all, it was a good day!
Until next time,
Keep on Truckin!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 12, 2022)

Great pictures @cyclingday!  The touch-down of @tripple3 is epic!  It almost makes me want to turn my CWC project into a roller...  To be continued.


----------



## mrg (Jun 12, 2022)

A great day in the OC to hang with a bunch of truckers!


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 12, 2022)

Great Pictures! An especially fun day with all of these cool "trucks". I loved the build up to the ride too. @tripple3 Mark your new-old bike is looking good! Looks like you're making it your own. Glad you're enjoying it. I wish I wasn't so far away. Hopefully see you all later this year.


----------



## tom koenig (Jun 15, 2022)

Sundays Cycletruck ride was fun…I am by no means a regular to this gathering…and I felt right at home..a good day out and anoutt


----------



## 1439Mike (Jun 17, 2022)

Awesome pictures. Thank you. I need a CycleTruck!


----------

